# 2011 Chevy Cruze Suspension parts comparisons



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I live in the downtown area of my city and the roads are absolutely terrible. Your roads in T&T are probably better than the ones in my city... I have the 2LT with the normal suspension (as opposed to the LTZ/ECO with lower suspension) and I have no issues. 

I drive and swerve to avoid pot holes all the time but when I hit one, I barely feel it. Most of the road noise is absorbed


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I am in the same state as shawn672 both as far as dodging potholes and geographically and I drive on some roads here in Westchester County that haven't been resurfaced in my lifetime! The Cruze handles them well. Its just unfortunate that it has to!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

yay for New Yorkers not paving their roads lol

two years ago I hit a pot hole so large it bent my wheel, city refused to pay for it unless I spent nearly $200 in diagnostics and such to prove the pothole caused the damage. It was cheaper to just replace the wheel out of pocket


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

They say that in Texas everything is bigger then everywhere else. They haven't seen New York potholes! (and tax bills!)


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

SingBam said:


> They say that in Texas everything is bigger then everywhere else. They haven't seen New York potholes! (and tax bills!)


Hahaha ... MA can give you a run for the money in potholes, but thankfully we aren't Taxachusetts anymore


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I heard rumor that when Joe "the calzone" disappeared a while back it was a mob hit. I think he just accidentally drove into a pothole in Brooklyn and hasn't been heard from since.

Now, if he had a Cruze, he could have just glided over it and made his get away..


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

New York isn't bad when compared to Indiana, Michigan and Louisiana.


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I am sure it could be worse. It is a beautiful place to test out and enjoy your Cruze between the hustle and entertainment of the city, the rolling hills and history of the Hudson Valley and the beauty of upstate. Just enter through New Jersey (which is also quite a nice place despite its reputation) and fill up your tank before crossing into NY. You will enjoy the ride and appreciate the solid build of the Cruze.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> New York isn't bad when compared to Indiana, Michigan and Louisiana.


Yup! Roads down here in louisiana are horrible. Luckily they're about to repave the highway I live next to. That'll make life for my Cruze a little better


----------



## rodney (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your driving experiences guys! What about the prices of the Cruze suspension parts as compared to other mid-sized sedans?


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I work in Queens NY. After the winter (salt and plowing)we had, its similar to driving on the moon. The Cruze handles the NYC potholes like a champ.


----------

